# Knoxville, TN - Beautiful black male Duke



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Hello Duke!!*

Details
ID: A08494029
Location: Main Center
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Male
Age: 1 Year to 3 Years
Size: Large

Duke is about 1 year old. Duke is a very playful boy looking for an active home. He is very smart, and knows his name, Sit, and Shake. Duke walks nicely on a leash and loves to play with other dogs. He may need obedience training and continued socialization. Until the end of December, the adoption fee for adult dogs and cats has been reduced to only $75, and better yet, many adult animals have had their adoption fees already PRE-PAID by "Furry Friend" sponsors!
http://knoxpets.org/
Main Shelter
3201 Division Street
Knoxville, TN 37919
Phone: 865-215-6599
Fax: 865-215-6667


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

oh my gosh... Amy are you looking at this boy?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow!!!! Hello Handsome!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow! What a nice looking dog!!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful dog and great photo!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, Handsome!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hubba, hubba! What a knockout boy...

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Handsome!


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

This boy exudes the beauty of the breed.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Amy, if you can temp test him around children, I may have a potenital adopter. I'll meet you at the shelter... would like to get your opinion too.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Adopted.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome !


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

This shelter does a pretty good job of temp testing the dogs. If a GSD makes it out on the adoption floor then they have passed the SAFER test and are available to the general public to be adopted and are GENERALLY safe from being PTS. It is the ones that don't make it to the adoption floor that are at risk. These are the ones that either did not pass the SAFER test or have health issues (HW+ or some type of injury). If they don't make it to the adoption floor then a rescue request is sent out. The shelter rescue coordinator has a list of approved GSD rescues that she sends an email out to hoping that one of the rescues will be able to take them. I receive these emails and also forward to other GSD contacts that I have. 

I work very closely with this shelter and I am often down there at least once a week helping with photos for the website, so I usually stay on top of the urgent ones. I was not there the day that Duke's pic was taken, but I knew that he was there and had passed the SAFER test. I did not have the honor of meeting him before he was adopted. I was too busy working on another GSD that had a leg injury and thankfully went to the TN SPCA last Friday.


----------

